# what is the grammer of :  -asın



## khallad kamal

What is the meaning of:

bekleyesin
okuyasın
gidesin
alasın

and what is the grammer?


----------



## Rallino

Subjunctive.

İsterim ki sen de gidesin. = I'd like you to go as well.

Gideyim, gidesin, gide, gidelim, gidesiniz, gide(ler). 

It's a dying mood in standard speech and, except for the first person singular&plural, it has almost completely ceded its place to the imperative. It's still very much alive in dialects, though.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

bekleyesin
okuyasın
gidesin
alasın

may you wait
may you read
may you go
may you take


----------



## lizparcoeur

Sağ olasın 

May you be in good health


----------



## lizparcoeur

Rallino said:


> Subjunctive.
> 
> İsterim ki sen de gidesin. = I'd like you to go as well.
> 
> Gideyim, gidesin, gide, gidelim, gidesiniz, gide(ler).
> 
> It's a dying mood in standard speech and, except for the first person singular&plural, it has almost completely ceded its place to the imperative. It's still very much alive in dialects, though.



Thanks a lot for the explanation.
At first I thought it was the "esim" like in
Gidesim geldi

Is it the same tense?

Teşekkürler


----------



## Rallino

No, it's not. "-esim" is a different suffix that gives the meaning of "feeling like".

Gidesim geldi = I felt like going (J'ai eu envie d'y aller)


----------



## lizparcoeur

Rallino said:


> No, it's not. "-esim" is a different suffix that gives the meaning of "feeling like".
> 
> Gidesim geldi = I felt like going (J'ai eu envie d'y aller)


Sağ olasın(ız)


----------

